# Pro Fisher525 test run & fish



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

I did take the ski for a paddle last Thursday morning to get a feel for it & to work out where I wanted things for the fitout. 
So today was the big test for the fit out & a quick fish .

Well I'm one happy man, it all works! 
The trackport thingo with the sounder etc on it , is out of the way of my paddle stroke , the sounder works a treat , the strong Westerlies were a PAIN ! but I did manage to catch Two Flathead (one for tea), a Longtom that self released when doing aerials at the side of the ski & a small Moses Perch that did the same thing. 
I thought the Barracuda was Quick , but this ski is in a league of its own FAST & glides forever. 
At no stage have I felt unstable in it , even when getting belted by the strong Westerlies . I BLOODY LOVE IT!!!! 
Yet to put some real Blood in it , will have to let the weather settle down so I can get offshore . 
And one more thing its QUIET! , no more hull slap .
DID I SAY I LOVED IT, 
ITS FAN BLOODY TASTIC!!!

Cheers 
KILLER.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

bertros said:


> No bream? Salti will be disappointed.


I think the mud flat pic makes up for no bream.

It does look good. Sort of brightens a room.


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks good killer


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you mate, Enjoy


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

IF THIS NEW COMPANY


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

indiedog said:


> Sounds like it's all coming together Ron. I'm still trying to work out what colour the middle section of your yak is. In some shots it looks red, in others it's like psychedelic purple/pink. What's going on man?
> 
> Psycho Killer. Qu'est-ce que c'est ?


It's Red Brad , but the sun does play around with it . 
GROOVY BABY!


----------

